# Avatar



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am really good at searching for things, need an avatar? Let me know what you are looking for or what you like and I will do what I can to find you one...


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

How about a nice avatar from Avatar?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

You can pry my afro ninja from my cold dead profile.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> How about a nice avatar from Avatar?
























What about that?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> You can pry my afro ninja from my cold dead profile.


really:-? So if I do it do I get a prize or banned? That is the question? :-D


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

No, I'll call afro ninja


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> No, I'll call afro ninja


The way he looks not too concerned lmao


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ben Wallace has a mean 'fro


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! that poor guy is all over the place! do you think he sucks on purpose leon? or is that fellow for real?:-o


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha! that poor guy is all over the place! do you think he sucks on purpose leon? or is that fellow for real?:-o


I don't get it


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

jmh033089 said:


> I don't get it


Well, afro ninja did _fail that completely_. I mean damn, he got hit so hard you can see there he was literally _quite senseless_ as he stumbles off to the right. And to SL I don't think he meant to do that but all men are great in their minds. :smile:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

it is funny! poor dood an internet sensation one gif at a time!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Leon said:


> You can pry my afro ninja from my cold dead profile.


I remember when I first seen the video of Afro Ninja I laughed so hard that is seriously hurt. but he's a soldier he still gets right back up start swinging his nunchucks. then falls over again lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jmh033089 said:


> I am really good at searching for things, need an avatar? Let me know what you are looking for or what you like and I will do what I can to find you one...


I'm a computer dummy so I do not know how to do these things, but if you could I would appreciate it.
My time in the Army, both stateside and Vietnam was in the 5th Infantry Division. If you would, I would like as my avatar the DUI (Distinctive Unit Insignia) of the 5th. On a couple other boards members did it for me, I'm just too dumb (age 64 might have something to do with it).
This can be found by going to wikipedia and searching for U.S. 5th Infantry Division. When the page comes up, on the right margin you will see our shoulder insignia, a red diamond. Scroll down and you will come to our DUI which is the red diamond and scroll with our motto "We Will".
I never amounted to much in life, never went to college, always was a blue collar worker, just a dull and boring guy. But I am very proud to have served our country, especially in the 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
I urge anyone interested in history to visit the website of the Society Of The Fifth Division. The 5th served with distinction in WWI, WWII, Vietnam and Panama. Society of the Fifth Division


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

How does that look?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks cool. Give it a try. Is there room for it?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Looks cool. Give it a try. Is there room for it?


You can add it to your profile it should be small enough...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jmh033089 said:


> You can add it to your profile it should be small enough...


Well, I actually figured out how to get it from this page to my profile. 
Thank you.
HOOAHH!!!


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

No glad you got it, if you need anymore computer help let me know, I'm a computer tech


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm a computer dummy so I do not know how to do these things, but if you could I would appreciate it.
> My time in the Army, both stateside and Vietnam was in the 5th Infantry Division. If you would, I would like as my avatar the DUI (Distinctive Unit Insignia) of the 5th. On a couple other boards members did it for me, I'm just too dumb (age 64 might have something to do with it).
> This can be found by going to wikipedia and searching for U.S. 5th Infantry Division. When the page comes up, on the right margin you will see our shoulder insignia, a red diamond. Scroll down and you will come to our DUI which is the red diamond and scroll with our motto "We Will".
> I never amounted to much in life, never went to college, always was a blue collar worker, just a dull and boring guy. But I am very proud to have served our country, especially in the 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
> I urge anyone interested in history to visit the website of the Society Of The Fifth Division. The 5th served with distinction in WWI, WWII, Vietnam and Panama. Society of the Fifth Division


Sir, you serving have done more that I ever dreamed of.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

survival said:


> Sir, you serving have done more that I ever dreamed of.


agreed I'm sorry I forgot to say that...


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I actually figured out how to get it from this page to my profile.
> Thank you.
> HOOAHH!!!


Rice... you can delete the background and save it as a .png.... and it will just be the image without a white box around it. Look at my avatar as an example. Let me know if you need any assistance with that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whooo Wheee, I've got this avatar thing figured out. 
And it's all due to jmh033089. Thank you, sir!
(I'm like a kid in a candy store now)


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Whooo Wheee, I've got this avatar thing figured out.
> And it's all due to jmh033089. Thank you, sir!
> (I'm like a kid in a candy store now)


Glad to hear it,if you need anymore help feel free to ask or pm me.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm a computer dummy..(age 64 might have something to do with it)..


Whoa! I'm a computer dummy too, AND I'm over 60, but that doesn't stop me regularly beating the krap out of 18 to 50 year olds in PC play-by-email wargame leagues under my fighting name of 'PoorOldSpike'!
Sure I know zilch about the techy side of computers, but I know enough simple mouse clicks and key presses to make my little men and tanks run around shooting their guns..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd proably start having flash backs. I know my stress levels would rise expotentially.:shock:
(I refuse to take the Veteran Administration pills :grin


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'd proably start having flash backs. I know my stress levels would rise expotentially.:shock:
> (I refuse to take the Veteran Administration pills :grin


We old 'uns had the benefit of a good 1950's/60's education when kids were taught to see things in clear black and white, and it's stood us in good stead all our lives..
Kids nowadays are taught that NOTHING is clear-cut and that there are always grey areas that should be taken into account, and as a result they grow up semi-neurotic, waffling and indecisive!
I share John Wayne's view- _"If somebody tells me something ain't a clear-cut issue, I say why the hell not?"_

Hey Mr Wayne, a Mexican bigshot south of the river says you're on his land, do you have a message for him?
_"*Yeah, tell Don Diego all the land north of the river is mine, tell him to stay off of it*!"_


----------

